# Tokyo v Singapore - convert salary ?



## pasturesnew

Hi, ok living and working Tokyo, shaken but still alive, needless to say heart goes out to families who have lost a loved one , missing or severly injured. Anyway as a result my Employee has started sending staff to SIngapore Office , both for RnR and to meet and greet whilst things hopefully settle in Japan...Anyway I know how my firm operates, Im certain they will use this as an opportunity to persuade staff to relocate from Tokyo to Singapore Office (cost saving). Just wondering how best to convert base YEN salary to what one should hope to get in Singapore SGD...As an example base YEN salary of 12,000,000.00. Are we looking 20-25% less for Singapore or ??...

Thanks..


----------



## Singapore Saint

pasturesnew said:


> Hi, ok living and working Tokyo, shaken but still alive, needless to say heart goes out to families who have lost a loved one , missing or severly injured. Anyway as a result my Employee has started sending staff to SIngapore Office , both for RnR and to meet and greet whilst things hopefully settle in Japan...Anyway I know how my firm operates, Im certain they will use this as an opportunity to persuade staff to relocate from Tokyo to Singapore Office (cost saving). Just wondering how best to convert base YEN salary to what one should hope to get in Singapore SGD...As an example base YEN salary of 12,000,000.00. Are we looking 20-25% less for Singapore or ??...
> 
> Thanks..


Hi,

My wife and I are waiting to move the other way, to Tokyo from Singapore, (we had it confirmed on Friday morning...!) and although it's difficult to put an exact figure on it, due to various non-salaried benefits that have been included, her salary has increased by approximately 20%, so I don't think that you are too far wide of the mark.


----------



## pasturesnew

Singapore Saint said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I are waiting to move the other way, to Tokyo from Singapore, (we had it confirmed on Friday morning...!) and although it's difficult to put an exact figure on it, due to various non-salaried benefits that have been included, her salary has increased by approximately 20%, so I don't think that you are too far wide of the mark.


thanks for prompt reply !, Im not looking to leave Tokyo myself BUT good to know just in case Mgt put the squeeze on......


----------

